# Recommendations around Aspen



## SpinningHoosier (Aug 27, 2004)

I wanted to get some recommendations for rides around the Aspen area. I'm going to miss the 'Ride the Pass' in mid-May, but I was hoping to sneak in before they open Independence Pass. Also, I read that Maroon Bells has a closed off road that seems like a nice climb. Any suggestions if I am only able to get one, maybe two rides in?

Also, should I rent a bike out there, and are there any recommendations? I was thinking about shipping my bike out there, but I run a double where a triple might be necessary. Any shops with reasonable equipment and prices?

Thanks in advance for the input.
Mike


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

*A couple of thoughts*



SpinningHoosier said:


> I wanted to get some recommendations for rides around the Aspen area. I'm going to miss the 'Ride the Pass' in mid-May, but I was hoping to sneak in before they open Independence Pass. Also, I read that Maroon Bells has a closed off road that seems like a nice climb. Any suggestions if I am only able to get one, maybe two rides in?
> 
> Also, should I rent a bike out there, and are there any recommendations? I was thinking about shipping my bike out there, but I run a double where a triple might be necessary. Any shops with reasonable equipment and prices?
> 
> ...


The road to Maroon Bells is open to cars until the last weekend in June (well, it was that way four years ago). It is a beautiful ride and not too long. Independence Pass is a blast, but depending on when you are here you will get melting snow on the road. The west side of the pass can get tricky the later in the day you go. If you are in the mood for a long ride, go through Carbondale towards McClure Pass. For a good hill workout, do loops at Snowmass. There are paved roads going back to Woody Creek that are narrow, but now that Hunter S. Thompson isn't driving the roads, you should be OK. (I know - that was gratuitous).

Check some of the bikeshops in the area. The Hub on Hyman is a great shop (don't have their phone number).


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

Second the McClure Pass ride. Both sides are beautiful and it's not outrageously steep. If "SpinningHoosier" means you're from flatland, the altitude is going to get you. McClure Pass only tops out at 8200 ft or so. If you didn't want to ride the busy highway form Aspen to Carbondale try the bus service. There is very good public transport between Aspen/Carbondale/Glenwood Springs. Because all the wait people, busboys, hotel maids, lift operators and other service workers who work in Aspen can't afford to live there. Find out if you can put a bike on a bus to Cabondale. Then ride south over MCClure Pass and climb back up the other side.


----------



## dcp_nz (Jun 20, 2005)

Too many great options to mention them all.
McClure pass is nice as others have mentioned but that headwind all the way up 133 from carbondale to the Marble turnoff is a beast.
Personally I like Castle Creek Rd up to and past Ashcroft. Maroon Creek Rd up to Maroon Lake is a little shorter and a great ride and road is closed to cars thru the middle of the day in summer. Old Snowmass Rd is a great ride - ride from town out McLain Flats Rd.
Independence Pass is a good climb but once its open to cars after Memorial day I'll usually find something else cos its fairly narrow.
Lots of others seem to like ride up to Reudi Reservoir from Basalt.


----------

